# Couple pics of me, and new tattoo's



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's me, and my new tattoo's I got about a month ago! Yes I'm a Winona Ryder stalker!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

john lennon one is awesome. cool pics.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks man, I have Kurt Cobain on the othe side of my forearm, it's older like 5 years, i'll try to upload that one sometime


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

That is awesome. I have huge respect for your artist. They did an amazing job.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks tiny, here's a really bad pic of Kurt i just took


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Your artist does awesome work. Nice tats


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the Lennon one.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

JOhn Lennon is my hero, that's an awesome tat


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you know Lennon had depression??


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Did you know Lennon had depression??


I think it's hard to name someone famous that doesn't suffer from depression.. atleast that's what it looks like these days


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I think it's hard to name someone famous that doesn't suffer from depression.. atleast that's what it looks like these days


Look up famous people with depression. There are tons of them.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

nabber said:


> thanks tiny, here's a really bad pic of Kurt i just took


I like


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> Look up famous people with depression. There are tons of them.


I just read this book called 'Touched with Fire, Manic-Depressive Illness and the Artistic Temperament' my psychiatrist gave me. You should check it out. It doesn't go into dissociative disorders, but reading these forums it seems like a lot of people are very artistic and passionate about music, poetry...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Look up famous people with depression. There are tons of them.


Well yeah that's what I said, it's really hard to find anyone famous that doesn't suffer from depression


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Well yeah that's what I said, it's really hard to find anyone famous that doesn't suffer from depression


oh, i meant the people on these forums


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Well I'm not a fan of these sorta tattoos or either of the people you got done, but this is the truth: "Drugs are a waste of time. They destroy your memory and your self-respect and everything that goes along with with your self esteem."


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Couple more tatt's, kurt and left sleeve


----------

